# ¿Posible daño en ULN2003A (darlintong array) con salidas en paralelo?



## farruquito (Jun 30, 2006)

¡Buenas!
Tengo una duda con el ULN2003A. En las especificaciones pone que las salidas pueden ser puestas en paralelo para aumentar la corriente total de salida, entiendo que teniendo las entradas al mismo estado (por ejemplo en estado alto), pero ¿que pasaría si una de las salidas está a estado alto y la otra a estado bajo?, ¿se podría dañar el ULN2003A?. 

Lo he probado empíricamente cortocircuitando las dos salidas y el resultado es el mismo que tener una puerta AND, es decir desde que una entrada está a 0 la salida está a cero, pero tengo miedo de cargarme el ULN2003A.   

Todo esto viene porque no tengo posibilidad de colocar una puerta AND a la salida del ULN2003A en mi sistema.   

¿Que opinais?. 

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda. 

PD.: las tensiones de salida con las que trabajo están del orden de 10 a 15 voltios.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Incluyo la configuración del array de transistores que mencionas ULN2003A



> ¿que pasaría si una de las salidas está a estado alto y la otra a estado bajo?, ¿se podría dañar el ULN2003A?.



Si conectas el pin 8 que es la tierra, no importaría que la entrada o la salida la conectaras en alto, no dañarías el dispositivo.   Pero tienes que conectar el pin 8 a tierra para que funcione.  y no sobrepasar los limites de corriente 500mA cuando está activo.




> Todo esto viene porque no tengo posibilidad de colocar una puerta AND a la salida del ULN2003A en mi sistema.
> 
> ¿Que opinais?



No veo una opción rápida para utilizarlo de compuerta AND sin agregar muchos componentes.  Mas bien esto trabajaría como una compuerta OR negada o NOR si la conectas a una resistencia de salida en pull-up.  

El problema es que los emisores están conectados a tierra.

Pero bueno a lo mejor alguien tiene alguna idea.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 30, 2006)

Para hacer una compuerta AND con transistores puedes utilizar la configuración que incluyo.

Saludos.


----------



## farruquito (Jun 30, 2006)

¡Muchas gracias Eduardo! ¡Que rapidez!
Efectivamente el pin 8 lo he puesto a tierra.
En la práctica si pongo en paralelo las salidas de dos pares darlingtong, por ejemplo cortocircuitando los pines 10 y 11 este es el resultado:

Cuando las dos salidas son 0 voltios las pongo en paralelo y obtengo 0 voltios
Cuando las dos salidas son 15 voltios las pongo en paralelo y obtengo 15 voltios
Cuando una salidas está a 0 voltios y la otra a 15 voltios obtengo 0 voltios.

Por eso digo que el funcionamiento es una AND ¿que opinas?

Realmente en el datasheet dice que se pueden paralelar las salidas pero tengo duda de si se puede estropear cuando los estados a la salida son distintos (0 Voltios y 15 voltios)


----------

